# WTB: Mapsource POI



## Rasdale (Mar 1, 2000)

WTB: Garmin Mapsource Points of Interest CD. I have a Garmin 152 GPS. Only the MapSource POI CD will work with this unit. Anyone have one for sale?


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

No,sorry and hope you find one.


----------

